# Little Richard is dead



## Deleted User (May 9, 2020)

Rock and Roll legend Little Richard died at age 87. The Rolling Stone and the New York Times reported his death, citing his son, Danny Jones Penniman.
The Cause and location of death is unknown.
Little Richard´s famous song "Tutti Frutti" and its opening cry of "A-wop-bop-a-loo-bop-a-wop-bam-boom! became a model for Rock and Roll itself.

Source: https://eu.usatoday.com/story/enter...founding-father-of-rock-dead-at-87/971234001/


----------

